# Good for some laughs! Novice A Obed. 1996



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Why would anyone laugh. What a wonderful class and in Novice A!!!! :dblthumb2
Made me remember back to my Novice A dog, coincidentally named Brandi - but with the "i". She two could be a terror. Her affectionate name was BD Brandi - BD = Bad Dog!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! Why would we laugh? You 2 were marvelous 

I wish I had tapes of my King and I in the rings (another one who was so smart but so opinionated - he was known as the schutzhund dog in a golden coat) . BTW: Don't you hate when the judges do the yada, yada, yada while you are just wanting to get moving?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I admit! I was laughing right away, but it was because of how much I have always hated 90's styles, even back in the 90's!!

She looked very cute!! Great job!! Her off leash looked a lot better!!

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice! Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow! You guys were great!!! I am impressed!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Made me remember back to my Novice A dog, coincidentally named Brandi - but with the "i". She two could be a terror. Her affectionate name was BD Brandi - BD = Bad Dog!


Her nickname was Brandy Beetle, or just Beetle for short. That's cool your Novice A dog was a Brandi too!



Sunrise said:


> Oh my goodness!! Why would we laugh? You 2 were marvelous
> 
> I wish I had tapes of my King and I in the rings (another one who was so smart but so opinionated - he was known as the schutzhund dog in a golden coat) . BTW: Don't you hate when the judges do the yada, yada, yada while you are just wanting to get moving?


As Stretchdrive suggested, 90's style, my death grip on the leash and the elbow out, etc. The little things I see clearly 16 years later! 

I have been wanting to get this off VHS for some time. I finally figured out how to do it and this was my first attempt! 

And yes, you can tell I was ready to go and the judge kept blathering on. She was nice though, I guess, wrote it down in my book.



Stretchdrive said:


> I admit! I was laughing right away, but it was because of how much I have always hated 90's styles, even back in the 90's!!
> 
> She looked very cute!! Great job!! Her off leash looked a lot better!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!!


Yes, exactly why I thought everyone would get a laugh. And yes, she was always MUCH better off leash! Goofy girl never liked restraint.

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. Watching this again and again makes me smile. She was a marvelous dog, too bad her talents were wasted on a novice trainer. However, I'm not complaining as I got to spend her life with me!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree, nothing to laugh at! You both deserved the nice score...love your vest .


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks pro to me Very nice!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I think you both looked great (minus the outfit lol). I too think off leash she looked happier. I went to a trial today to watch my breeders friends golden boy and he looked happier off leash as well! 

I did laugh once ..at her finish..loved the hop!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

She reminds me of my Filly in this video!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good lord, why would we laugh? That was great!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought it was great. You 2 made a good team.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I could have only dreamed of a performance like that with my novice A dog! How did you transfer the video? I have a Novice A video too that I would love to post (for no other reason that to let other people feel A LOT better about their own dogs LOL) but don't know how


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Oh I could have only dreamed of a performance like that with my novice A dog! How did you transfer the video? I have a Novice A video too that I would love to post (for no other reason that to let other people feel A LOT better about their own dogs LOL) but don't know how


I purchased an adaptor ($40) to plug the VCR into the computer. If you want to send my your tape, I'll transfer it for you.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow that is some really nice footwork for being in Novice A!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I did have good instructors that gave me a nice foundation and encouragement to trial and continue to the next level.


----------

